# Happy Birthday ToughOmbre



## Heinz (Apr 15, 2008)

In my part of the world it has just ticked over to the 16th!


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 15, 2008)

Happy bday TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday you (unprintable foul language) tw*t, I hope that you'll have a great one...!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't know what you mean about Unprintable. I can print it out just fine!!!! ha ha.

Happy B'day TO. I'll raise a toast to ya tonight.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday, my friend. May you enjoy many, many more !!

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday. And I don't think your an "(unprintable foul language) tw*t" at all


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Apr 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday and may all your wishes come true!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2008)

* Happy Birthday dear friend.All the best. *

*My warmest thoughts are with you this day.!!!!!!!!*


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2008)

Happie Burfday, TO!!


----------



## DBII (Apr 15, 2008)

Happy Bday TO. Nice photo Heinz.

DBII


----------



## v2 (Apr 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday TO!


----------



## seesul (Apr 15, 2008)

Happy B'day TO!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 15, 2008)

Happy Mother Truckin Birthday You Bastard!!!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 15, 2008)

Gefeliciteerd TO!


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 15, 2008)

Happy B'day and many more


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday man! Hope its a great day for you!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 15, 2008)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Erich (Apr 15, 2008)

happy birthday T.O., stay well and healthy


----------



## GaryMcL (Apr 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday, T.O.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the good wishes from all you sons of bitches! Wish I could have a drink with all of you, and I would buy the round!

TO


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 15, 2008)

happy birthday!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2008)

Jesus I got side tracked there for a moment.(Gulp).....

Happy Birthday ToughOmbre!! hope you have a great day and many more mate....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 16, 2008)

Hapy Birthday TO!

You and my old man share a birthday. Hes 61 today.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 16, 2008)

Jeez, I'd love to have a play with those funbags!!!
Happy Birthday TO mate, best wishes and have a great day!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 16, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> Hapy Birthday TO!
> 
> You and my old man share a birthday. Hes 61 today.



Thanks Screaming Eagle.

Happy birthday to your old man as well!

TO


----------



## seesul (Apr 16, 2008)

ToughOmbre said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes from all you sons of bitches! Wish I could have a drink with all of you, and I would buy the round!
> 
> TO



Lookin' at all the members here I don´t think you´d be able to pay it...


----------



## A4K (Apr 16, 2008)

Have a good one, mate!  

Evan


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 16, 2008)

seesul said:


> Lookin' at all the members here I don´t think you´d be able to pay it...



It would be worth it though. I've only been a member for a little over a year, but it's obvious that there's alot of darn good people here. 

Thanks again to everyone for the good words.

TO


----------



## mkloby (Apr 17, 2008)

Happy birthday TO


----------



## Becca (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm glad I wasn't TOO late..HAPPY BIRTHDAY, T.O.!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks mkloby.

Thanks Becca, and glad to see you're home and everything is fine.

TO


----------



## Becca (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks TO. HOPEFULLY if Dan survived the SEALS and his ex-harpy. ME adjusting to hormone pills will be a walk-in-the-park. 

anyone else think its hot in here???


----------

